# kamaoli beach club rental posting issues



## cptfran (Jan 8, 2013)

i tried to post my rental of the kamaoli beach club rental..the kamaoli beach club came up on the screen so i could click on it but when i clicked on the kamaoli beach club box, the next box came up and stated that there were no results for that timeshare...
i have posted a rental previously and it went well...not sure what is happening now??
thoughts??


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 8, 2013)

If your spelling is not exactly correct - the system won't recognize it.

Kamaole Beach Club is the correct spelling.


----------

